# Invitation to ALL Ladies to join the discussion on 180 and manning up in mens club



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

This an engraved invitation to ALL the ladies to join the thread in the Men's Clubhouse called Manning up should not be abuse!

We are discussing manning up and both the intended and often misunderstood term manning up and being alpha.

I have also put up a very long line by line explanation of my feelings on the 180 often pushed on members. In my mind, it has some valid points when NOT taken in the context of the overall plan. The overall context of a 180 in my opinion is wrong and you can read why.

Please read through the thread and offer your opinions. I value everyones input!

8yearscheating - wish I could change it to 20yrscheated&R !!!


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Ventured over to The Men’s Clubhouse and read through posts in “Manning up should not be abuse!“ thread.

Have at it men! Some [email protected] fights need to be left to the roosters.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

It's not just about **** fights. It's also about the 180 so frequently referred to and promoted. Join the conversation! I value your opinion! Follow your avatar and COWBOY UP!


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

BY the way, your the first woman I've met that didn't want to tell me EXACTLY what she thought!


----------

